# Good for a senior laugh



## wasabi

Morris, an 82 year-old man, went to the doctor at Health Care America

 to get a physical.

 A few days later the doctor saw Morris walking down the street with a
 gorgeous young woman on his arm.

 A couple of days later the doctor spoke to Morris and said, "You're
 really doing great, aren't you?"

 Morris replied, "Just doing what you said, Doc: 'Get a hot mamma and

 be cheerful.'



 "The doctor said, "I didn't say that. I said, 'You've got a heart
 murmur.

 Be careful.'"

 * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


----------



## texasgirl

oh wasabi, that is great!!


----------



## kadesma

OH boy    

kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS

hahahhhahahaha!  decisions, decisions...


----------



## Kylie1969

Love it


----------



## JoAnn L.

Two neighbors appreared in court, each woman accusing the other of causing trouble in their building.
"Lets get to the evidence", the judge said in an effort to end their bickering. " I'll hear the oldest woman first". 
The case was dismissed for lack of testimony.


----------



## MrsLMB

JoAnn L. said:


> Two neighbors appreared in court, each woman accusing the other of causing trouble in their building.
> "Lets get to the evidence", the judge said in an effort to end their bickering. " I'll hear the oldest woman first".
> The case was dismissed for lack of testimony.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Barbara L

Good one!


----------



## icefruit

JoAnn L. said:


> Two neighbors appreared in court, each woman accusing the other of causing trouble in their building.
> "Lets get to the evidence", the judge said in an effort to end their bickering. " I'll hear the oldest woman first".
> The case was dismissed for lack of testimony.



Good one.DDDDD


----------



## JoAnn L.

ONLY A GRANDMOTHER WOULD KNOW...

~A Cup of Tea ~

One day my Gramma was out, and my Grampa was in charge of me.

I was maybe 2-1/2 years old. Someone had given me a little 'tea set' as a gift, and it was one of my favourite toys.

Grampa was in the living room engrossed in the evening news when I brought him a little cup of 'tea', which was just water.  After several cups of tea and lots of praise for such yummy tea, my Gramma came home.

My Grampa made her wait in the living room to watch me bring him a cup of tea, because it was 'just the cutest thing'! Gramma waited, and sure enough, here I came down the hall with a cup of tea for Grampa, and she watched him drink it up.

Then she said, (as only a Gramma would know), "'Did it ever occur to you that the only place she can reach to get water is the toilet?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gramma was a pistol! 

I would have enjoyed sitting next to her at the family reunion!


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> ONLY A GRANDMOTHER WOULD KNOW...
> 
> ~A Cup of Tea ~
> 
> One day my Gramma was out, and my Grampa was in charge of me.
> 
> I was maybe 2-1/2 years old. Someone had given me a little 'tea set' as a gift, and it was one of my favourite toys.
> 
> Grampa was in the living room engrossed in the evening news when I brought him a little cup of 'tea', which was just water.  After several cups of tea and lots of praise for such yummy tea, my Gramma came home.
> 
> My Grampa made her wait in the living room to watch me bring him a cup of tea, because it was 'just the cutest thing'! Gramma waited, and sure enough, here I came down the hall with a cup of tea for Grampa, and she watched him drink it up.
> 
> Then she said, (as only a Gramma would know), "'Did it ever occur to you that the only place she can reach to get water is the toilet?"


----------



## creative

A little boy looks closely at his grandfather's face and asks "what are all those lines for?"

"They're laughter lines"

The boy thought about this for a bit....then said

"well, it must have been a really funny joke!"


----------

